#      1 8.2

## Severina

.     3,5%.
:      1 8.2?
,      :
51 - 76  -     (   )
76 - 62 -    
62 - 90 -   
91 - 76 -      

    , -    "  ()  "    ,        ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Severina

.          .
         . 

,  ,    1          ,    .   ,    -  .   ,        .      ?            .

----------


## Andyko

> -  .   ,        .      ?


   -

----------

